# I'm Ashamed



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I work part-time in my local RSPCA shop. If ever anybody wondered why, please read the attached link:-

http://menmedia.co.uk/middletonguardian/news/s/1316392_goat_attack_was_worst_case_of_animal_cruelty

I'm ashamed to say that the bas****s who did this, almost certainly live in my little part of Manchester.

Rant over, but the sooner they catch the scum, the better for society.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE HERE


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

That is just BL--DY AWFUL, how sick can it get?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just like last weeks report on th eyob that threw an old collie off a bridge.

Defenceless animals first.
It is what they progress to next.

prison is too good for them.


Dave p


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> prison is too good for them.


Hanging would be too good for them 8O


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

If there is one plus coming out of this it is that because the case is so horrific (it's not a normal 'man in drunken rage kicks dog') somebody will know who commited the crime - I suspect that there are names already circulating - thus making the police & RSPCA Inspector's jobs a bit easier.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

How absolutely evil. This or these vile persons/persons will be someones son or brother etc (apologies for being sexist and presuming they will be male) and it makes you wonder just how they behave in their daily lives towards their families and people around them! 8O Their behaviour is definitely NOT normal and they must display their evil and wicked traits towards human beings too and their friends and relatives must see this! :roll:

I hope they get caught quickly and in my opinion they should be punished severely for what they have done to this poor defenseless animal and they should be kept a close eye on throughout the rest of their lives. I think people like this are very sick in the head and who knows where it could end or what wicked and savage crimes they could commit in the future! 8O

It's too frightening to even think about! 

Sue


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Words fail me,how evil can people be?
They are just wicked,low life scum. :evil:


----------

